# Do not understand what exactly I am looking at



## ddno7 (Sep 5, 2008)

my thy Perox is 512. Reference is less than 35. very high

My Thyroglob ab is 23 Reference is less than 20. high

I have been diagnosed with Graves after the birth of my son 8 years ago. But I do not know exactly what I these tests and numbers are. 
And does anyone know the chances of being able to conceive with these thyroid problems.

Thank you for any help. I am finding it next to impossible to find a Dr. that is able to help in my area.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Those test are more for Hashi. However, these antibodies are also present in other autoimmune disorders such as Sjögren syndrome, lupus, rheumatoid arthritis, and pernicious anemia and in some people who show no evidence of thyroid disease.

If checking for Graves' the wrong antibodies were done, which there are specific antibodies for Graves'.

The important issue is, what does you levels show, they are the dominate factor for thyroid disease. Thyroid hormone levels and levels of the pituitary hormone TSH are used to diagnose hypothyroidism and hyperthyroidism, whereas thyroid antibody tests are used to determine if patients with these disorders have autoimmune thyroid disease. Although the concentrations or titers of thyroid antibodies do not indicate the severity of the thyroid dysfunction, although level do.

You might have been postpartum thyroid to where after a year or so from birth, thyroid levels went back to normal and therefore you may not be thyroid now. Your levels will tell that. If your levels are normal and kept at normal, then you should be able to conceive.


----------



## ddno7 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you so much for your reply.
My T3 and T4 are within range. 
But the TSH is 0.0
I am currently taking 400 ml of PTU


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Redo your Labs 4 to 6 weeks after the last one to see if the TSH still is 0.0.

There could have been an error some place in the process.

If TSH is still low or below Labs reference range with normal FTs, other causes of a low serum TSH could be the reason. Generalized ill-health; 'sick euthyroid' syndrome or severe nonthyroidal illnesses, or other drugs/medications, can cause low TSH. FT4 is in the lower part of normal range could suggest nonthyroidal illness.

However, I would tend to believe that TSH test was a fluke or an error made some place in the process, so repeat Labs to verify.

I would have to know exactly all your levels with Labs reference range to go further into autoimmune thyroid antibodies.


----------

